# What to do on a cloudy day?



## Stormchase (Oct 6, 2009)

I took this picture and I was hopeing for it to come out a little better. The sun went behind the clouds and I waited and waited with nothing. I took the shot and moved on. please what would you do different? Also I never used photoshop of any kind. I always thought it was frowned upon no? tho im new to "D"SLR. I got softwere with Camera but I have not used it.

f/4.5
1/100
iso 100
75mm


----------



## syphlix (Oct 6, 2009)

the colors looks nice man... esp considering no PP... 

photoshop isn't frowned upon... you the artist you make it look like how you want it to look...


----------



## Stormchase (Oct 6, 2009)

thx i agree with photoshop. Im new to it all. Ill have to start looking into it lol  
Im lucky they stoped moving for a sec for me to get the shot.


----------



## benlonghair (Oct 7, 2009)

No reason not to post process. No matter how good you are with photoshop, a great photo will ALWAYS start with a great photo. 

In general when I edit a shot, it's curves / saturation / exposure / WB in my RAW converter then some sharpening in GIMP and that's about it. Some may require more than that, but pulling the photo directly out of the camera and printing / publishing it isn't always better than doing some PP.


----------



## KmH (Oct 7, 2009)

Photographers have been post processing their images since the 2nd photograph was made 150 years ago.

Many of the things Photoshop can do were developed in the darkrooms long before digital image senors were invented.

Ansel Adams, one of America's best known photographers from back in the day was a Master in the darkroom. Some of his images can be seen in various versions illustrating differing post processes he used to make the prints. 

What your image needed was fill light. Either from a reflector or from a flash.


----------



## syphlix (Oct 7, 2009)

> What your image needed was fill light. Either from a reflector or from a flash.



is the bird underexposed?

or is that to balance the lighting of the foreground and background?


----------



## Stormchase (Oct 7, 2009)

flash hmm. should have tried it! Even with no sun would a reflector work well? I keep foil with me but thats it. And I just started doing that after learning about lighting. I still have lots to learn.


----------

